# E code for allergic reaction to food?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 28, 2010)

Patient eats some licorice, has an allergic reaction to it. Is there an E code for this situation?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey,

I think there is no need to consider E code in this situation. 

(Allergy is a disorder of the immune system which is a form of hypersensitivity. Allergic reactions occur to normally harmless environmental substances known as allergens; these reactions are acquired, predictable, and rapid. Strictly, allergy is one of four forms of hypersensitivity and is called type I (or immediate) hypersensitivity. It is characterized by excessive activation of certain white blood cells called mast cells and basophils by a type of antibody known as IgE, resulting in an extreme inflammatory response. Common allergic reactions include eczema, hives, hay fever, asthma attacks, food allergies.

If dx is allergic reaction due to drug wrong substance given or taken (which is not properly administered) then go thro' drug table & take the poisoning & E code.)

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

